# Snow



## NorthernRedneck

It was bound to happen.  Woke up this morning to white fluffies falling from the sky.  The ground is still too wet for anything to stay though.  I'd rather have a nice blanket of snow than the cold damp weather we've had for the past month.  At least the snow will absorb some of the moisture in the air and I won't feel as sore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up to a couple inches of white stuff on the ground today. It rained for almost two weeks straight then froze overnight and stayed that way for a few days. Winter is definitely here.


----------



## ki0ho

We had our first snow here in the ozarks early sat morning......not much and it didn't last long.....Think Ill stay right here though!!!:big grin:


----------



## MrLiberty

Had a couple of inches of snow here also.  It sure looked pretty Sunday morning with all the snow on the tree limbs and the sun shining on them.  

OK, is it to early to be wishing for summer weather......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now.  This is a first.  I could rake my lawn in December if I wanted.  It's been raining all day.  I've never seen that before in December where I live.  In years past I've been grooming the trails in mid November and that took over 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well now. This is a first. I could rake my lawn in December if I wanted. It's been raining all day. I've never seen that before in December where I live. In years past I've been grooming the trails in mid November and that took over 2 feet of snow.


See you need a krusty more now than ever. it could just sit in your yard looking cool like all the rest of them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYZiv7MOWLQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tiredretired

No snow here.  Another day of plus 50F.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up to a light snowfall on the ground. Just a dusting. The big dump is coming overnight. Let's hope Frankie is wrong with his forecast

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far all the forecasters are wrong. We had a light dusting of snow last night that melted during the day. Now they're saying it's coming tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Forecasters were wrong again.  They called for a couple cms of snow this morning changing to rain. So I took a ride to the border to pick up some Christmas presents I ordered in.  It was basically wet pavement all the way down.  Towards the end it changed to a light slush on the road.  On the way back, I had to put the truck in 4x4 and could only do 60kmph.  With the temps being above freezing, the road was covered in about 6" of slush throwing the truck in every direction.  At one point, the back end started to come around.  I let off the gas and gently eased the steering the opposite way.  I ended up sliding sideways toward the ditch on the opposite side of the road.  I managed to steer out of that one and got it straightened up again but found myself in the opposite lane with a vehicle coming towards me.  All is well though.  I got it back in my lane and continued on.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We ended up with close to 6" of snow today. Temps stayed above freezing all day. Now it's pouring rain. What a sloppy mess. Can't shovel it. Clogs the snowblower. I'd rather have .-10 with two feet of snow then this crap. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is the cap we woke up to tus morning. Nothing but a sloppy mess. Supposed to be more coming tomorrow. I better drag my crippled butt out there and clear some of it






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dog

There is none in western PA with none scheduled for at least 10 more days and that's fine with me ...............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up till a few days ago we had green grass. That is odd for our location for December. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

We still have green grass and if the mowers were not put away in storage I could mow.  I actually would mow if I could just for grins and chuckles. Never mowed a lawn in December in my life.   LOL.

In the 40's today and a warmup predicted for next week.  I love El Nino and so called global warming.  Wood and pellet consumption is way down and that saves me money.  

Christmas week looks awesome!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now.....I had a hell of a time trying to decide how to dress the kids this morning to head out.  Should they wear rubber boots, rain jacket, and umbrella?  Or perhaps snowsuit and boots?  Here we are, December 23rd with 4 inches of snow/slush on the ground and it's pouring rain.  Very warm weather this year.  I hate it!  I'd rather have -10 and holding steady.  This damp cold weather gets right down to the bones.  I can feel every bone I broke last summer.  My liver feels like it's going to fly out of my stomach any minute.


----------



## 300 H and H

Finally..  

 About ten inches on the ground so far, and it is going to snow well into the night..

 Really love the snow. It's not been much of  winter so far, but today it is really improving!! 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

No snow here, YET!
But it certainly is a mess out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the tail-end of this crap is going to work it's way up through Indiana before it finally lets up.

What a horrible, sloppy, WINDY day it's been.


----------



## Melensdad

Frozen rain & ICE here.

Scraped it off the driveway this afternoon.  Got about 1" of it.  It tapered off but we are still getting it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Started sleeting about 2 yesterday afternoon.  We've has rain snow and sleet and freezing rain all day.  This morning is suppose to get in the 40's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today: Windy. Snow will taper off and end this morning leading to cloudy conditions this afternoon. High 31F. Winds WNW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulations less than one inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.

Tonight: Windy. Cloudy skies will become partly cloudy after midnight. Low near 10F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


----------



## pirate_girl

Listen to my weather update here


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This kinda snuck up on us. Forecast was only for light snow over night. On the level we got 6 inches. About time. I'm used to this amount by mid November. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Catavenger

70s predicted  for most of the week!


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> 70s predicted  for most of the week!



Oh be quiet!!


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> Oh be quiet!!



LOL you can give me a hard time in a few months when it's 110 here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This one kinda snuck up on us. We're in the middle of a decent storm. It started after supper and is forcasted to last into Monday dropping 12-20cm of snow. That, I can handle. It's the strong winds that are making it interesting. I could feel it in my back and legs as soon as I woke up this morning. Thankfully I discovered that I can still operate the snowblower. 





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thankfully the snow tapered off overnight.  I did the driveway with the snowblower this morning and on the level we probably got 6".  We're still way below the normal snow levels for this time of year.    

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our snow took a $hit kicking over the past week.  The other day it was +18C.  We are now in a winter storm warning.  It started this morning and slowed a bit after supper.  I just came back in from clearing about 8" of heavy wet snow as it's still +1C.  The snow is picking up again.

I'm keeping a close eye on this one as my oldest son is flying home tonight.  So far planes are still landing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This was yesterday afternoon shortly after the snow hit. In all we ended up with over a foot of snow in 12 hours. I did the driveway yesterday but it needs it again. 

The trip to the airport was adventurous to say the least. First my son's plane was delayed over an hour as they were waiting for deicing fluid. Then, four planes arrived here all at the same time and only two of the three enclosed walkways were working. So of course the other two plane fulls of passengers had to walk across the tarmac through a foot of snow to get to the terminal. What a shitshow. 

Then of course since all the highways were closed in either direction of the city the road maintenence was minimal. Doing 60km on a four lane highway in 4x4 and we nearly hit the ditch. Some other hero thought that wasn't fast enough and flew by me approaching a stop light. Well, the light turned red and he tried to stop but lost control causing his truck to go sailing through the intersection on the opposite side of the road. Fun stuff. 





This one is from this morning. Considered 24 hours ago the snow was mostly gone except for smaller banks along the roadway........




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

